# Kai, he's looking like a little Lion



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL @ "prey all over the house" Very good! I think he looks beautiful. I wish I could keep that kind of hair in my house right now. I soooo miss long fluffy spoos


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is so handsome! He looks so much like Millie, except in miniature form! Well, and he is a silver beige. Speaking of which, shouldn't his color be turning now? Or does that happen later sometimes?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> He is so handsome! He looks so much like Millie, except in miniature form! Well, and he is a silver beige. Speaking of which, shouldn't his color be turning now? Or does that happen later sometimes?


I'm no expert, but I believe different dogs clear at different rates. You can take two silver-beige puppies the same age, and they can look very different in color change rate. But, they both should look similar by the age of 2. Kai is changing, the back of his legs show silvery beige, and parting his coat, you can see it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I really don't know much about silver beiges either, that's why I was asking  He is so beautufil! I can't wait to see how he looks as he changes!!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

what a beautiful, beautiful boy!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

How I love the TN! He is gorgeous!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Recently I am looking into the brown/cafe/silver beige possibility and Kai is definitely one of the reasons  Can't wait to see how Kai would look when he gets all clear up.

p.s. Love those paws~


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The final color will tell, but if he is this dark at 7 months, I might predict Cafe as opposed to Silver Beige.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

cbrand said:


> The final color will tell, but if he is this dark at 7 months, I might predict Cafe as opposed to Silver Beige.


 Actually, I'd be happy with that! His sire is beautiful! 
His breeder Anne Seppo is very knowledgeable in her colors though, and Kai was being watched and so closely for growth and every little thing because Anne and a breeder partner wanted him for show being he was a silver beige.
He ended up being to big as they suspected though. Yay for me!
In the April may 2010 Poodle Variety magazine, they show silver beige dogs at 7 months and 14 months with a lot of dark color on them yet. Sounds like by two years they end up silver beige. Kai is one of the puppies in one of the photos in that issue.
This will be interesting to watch for me. Easy for me to pop by to see Anne next time I'm at the cabin. I know she'd love to see Kai.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoowhisperer, is he the one with the really light face in that picture? He definitely looks like he is going to be a silver beige based on that!

ETA: Did Kai's breeder write that article? It was so informative and boy does she know her browns, cafes, silver beiges!!! 

Millie is a reddish brown with (IMO) a medium colored nose and medium eye rims. From that article, it sounds like she technically could be a cafe. Although, I'm not sure about that because she has light guard hairs and the article says cafes and silver beiges don't have light guard hairs. Very interesting article!!!!!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> spoowhisperer, is he the one with the really light face in that picture? He definitely looks like he is going to be a silver beige based on that!
> 
> ETA: Did Kai's breeder write that article? It was so informative and boy does she know her browns, cafes, silver beiges!!!
> 
> Millie is a reddish brown with (IMO) a medium colored nose and medium eye rims. From that article, it sounds like she technically could be a cafe. Although, I'm not sure about that because she has light guard hairs and the article says cafes and silver beiges don't have light guard hairs. Very interesting article!!!!!!!


Yes, Anne Seppo wrote that and part of another article in this issue. She is VERY knowledgeable in her colors! Kai is the silver beige in figure A on page 12.

Here is a photo of Kai in his litter. He the 3rd one from the left. You can see he is lighter than the cafe-au-lait on his left, and has a lighter nose.

101_0423 by maryac58, on Flickr

Kai is again the 3rd in from the left.

101_0461 by maryac58, on Flickr
If Kai didn't end up being a silver-beige, I'm great with that! I actually wasn't thrilled with my color option at first. I knew nothing about silver beige, and kind of settled for it being Kai was the biggest in the litter, and I wanted a large mini. 
So however he ends up if fine with me, but I feel Anne Seppo knows her stuff.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL, the eye on that puppy, on that last picture, all the way to the left!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

very, very beautiful! your Flickr pictures are stunning.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> very, very beautiful! your Flickr pictures are stunning.


Aww, thanks! So nice too that you made a trip to my flickr photostream! I love taking photos, and I have my dogs to thank because they have made me a better photographer.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is stunning to say the least. That face and those feet! Makes me want to hug and kiss him all over!

I love the 'stuffy' all over the house comment. We have the same prey here and I have to laugh whenever I get up in the morning to find the 'guts' all over the floor and Billy looking so innocent!...LOL He absolutely loves squeaks and will open up his stuffies after a couple of weeks to take them out._


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Kai is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Kai is absolutely delicious!!! 
I look forward to many pictures as he grows and clears. So glad this beautiful boy shares his life with someone who appreciates him so much!
I think you should go for the Scandanavian


----------

